# Who in on Guild Wars 2?



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2012)

pre-purchased today.

i've been doing a lot of random MMOing  (esp f2p) but i'm reminded of how much i got into  the  first guilds wars game  (i only  really stopped  due  to having reached a point where i could no longer solo  comfortably)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2012)

nobody?


----------



## bmd (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm thinking of giving this one a go.  I bet tommers will too.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2012)

there is a beta  event  this weekend.

as i pre-ordered i'm automatically in on it

can't wait to try it out


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 7, 2012)

beta event details

http://www.arena.net/blog/the-worlds-of-the-guild-wars-2-beta

what world should we do? EU server i'm guessing.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 9, 2012)

i'm in olafstead  as kitsunemimi.

so far  it's  guildwars  but  nicer looking  and  with lots of mini boss type events


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 9, 2012)

it's kinda pretty


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 10, 2012)

dialogue cut scenes


----------



## Pingu (Jun 10, 2012)

my guild is already active. graphics are ace and gameplay good.

i am currently playing as moomins, a human ranger


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 10, 2012)

hummm  on high resolution some of the info is hard to read  from a distance


----------



## bmd (Jun 10, 2012)

Can't afford the £50 this month so I'll have to wait until next month. You getting a clan together shippy? What's your clan like Pingu?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not sure about clannage

I might start one just as a laid back fun thing for me and any bugger who fancied hanging out but I'm not really the guild master type


----------



## Pingu (Jun 13, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Can't afford the £50 this month so I'll have to wait until next month. You getting a clan together shippy? What's your clan like Pingu?


 
the guild is ok bmd. been arround for years as TIG on GW1. wil be some changes for GW2 but ethos wil be the same.. play like an adult and dont be a twat


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2012)

another  beta weekend coming up


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 17, 2012)

This looks good. What's the deal with it then? Given that I eventually got bored with warcraft at about level 72. Is there o monthly sub charge?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 17, 2012)

Will also have to check it will run on my machine. If it's the same spec as, say, skyrim then it won't.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 17, 2012)

PC too slow 

Failed on the CPU, which is the replace motherboard thing to replace.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 17, 2012)

no monthly fees
one lump sum  then  expansions.  very old school model  although i think they now have a cash shop for  small bits and pieces.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 21, 2012)

playing an engineer this time


not  quite as fun as an elementalist so far


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2012)

stress test starting very shortly


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 24, 2012)

Ahead access starts tomorrow


----------



## Pingu (Aug 24, 2012)

mrs pingu has already prepared herself for not seeing me all day


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2012)

downloaded it all... 

will kick off at 7am  I think


----------



## The Groke (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah I am in. Will be the first time I have played a GW game and the first and only MMORPG since swearing off WoW after ODing on Cataclysm.

All downloaded and ready to rock - though I am annoyed that there are no Oceania servers and I will have to hit the States or Europe.

Probably going for Charr Necromancer or Mesmer.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2012)

loggtd in

aurora glade


----------



## Pingu (Aug 25, 2012)

i am in auora glade too. some login server problems atm and i dont seem to have my hall of monuments portal stine butthe graphcs are pretty stunning from what i have been able to see so far.

done al my main characters now so i have been able to keep my main character names from GW1


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 25, 2012)

logged in lvled to 6 lost mini pet and the *crash*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2012)

and just lost server connection

up to level 6 or 7 already.  trying to unlock all by two handed elementalist stuff.
done all the queensdale freindship stuff again.

it seems more polished than in the beta


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2012)

i'm on as shippou sensei

didn't bother bring my old character name across  although this one is practically  her cousin


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2012)

i do like the casual  party style  where  you can just go  the same direction as a few people  and  help each other out.

also  digging the  range of  different skills as an elementalist.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2012)

got  to do an engineer too.  though i found that  slighlty more boring  although  the turrets helped


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2012)

argh got a network connection issue


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2012)

yeah all went a bit wierd  again for a bit.  

next time round i'm goinna have to pick a diffrent  race/charactor class.

seen the first few hours of the game 3 times now


----------



## Pingu (Aug 25, 2012)

teething problems. only to be expected though i guess


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm really enjoying the thief, dual wielding both swords and daggers and i like the way the attacks work - but lunch now as it just crashed me out again - but does seem quite polished considering its 3 day early release.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 25, 2012)

Well so far...meh.

Has potential, but it doesn't feel right to play.

Movement feels oddly sluggish and spongey and the combat is often confusing.

Hmm.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2012)

i have found that the combat can get a bit clusterfuck but so far nothing too bad.

i swear there is much more level scaling in this now than there was in the beta.  

also quest xp seems  massivly higher than  grind xp.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2012)

argh.  it's not letting me log in now


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 25, 2012)

nope, same for me.
Servers are down.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 26, 2012)

they have upped the difficulty. i'm dying a lot more. and unfortunately  the  level scaling means i can't  just  grind a level or so and try again which is frustrating.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah, not convinced by the level scaling.

On the one-hand, I understand why they would go that route...on the other, I _like_ going back to zones which used to be super hard and oneshotting everything in the middle of next week. Makes me feel like I have progressed and got more powerful.

If you are going to have that level of scaling, why have levels at all?


----------



## Pingu (Aug 26, 2012)

am really quite enjoying this so far. the level scaling is annoying but.. dunno yet. it is nice going back to help noobs when you are powerful but will see how it pans out lnger term.

more annying atn is the iability for me to get my stuff attye hall of monuments.. no portal stone in inventory and i cant work out how to get to lions arch..


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 26, 2012)

the level scaling does make for more emphisis on skill use and team work.  but i'm crap at both. i like to grind then hammer.   with this  hard scaling  you end up being in areas with monstors that are the smale level as you.  if you accidently  get aggro  from more than one  or manage to screw up  you can go down.

also  this  is REALLY true of instances.  they  will scale you right down then throw a  huge  bunch of monstors at you.

i've had to do  story quest stuff  two or three times.  and  with some of it i swear i'm exploiting a bug (during the trial by combat  if i reloaded from checkpoint the opponants health didn't reset)

i do wish i had someone to party with sometimes.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 26, 2012)

in the swamp how do you help the Tortured Spirits?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 26, 2012)

completed queensdale!  got awesome chest.  with stuff in it i can't equip as i'm too low level i think


----------



## The Groke (Aug 26, 2012)

Annoyingly I can't complete my starting area as one of the Skill Point tests has been bugged all day and doesn't start!


----------



## Pingu (Aug 27, 2012)

progressing well so far.

my old guild looks like its just imploded due to infighting so am looking for a new one.  

just getting to lvl 20 before finishing the cirus quest line but there is lots to do and he graphics are stunning


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 27, 2012)

after three play throughs  of the first few missions  i can see there really is some differences  depending on your story.   so far  the origin  seems to  have more effect than the  regret  but i've not really  played that  all the way.   though i do have  to  note the problem it sets up.   i started as a noble.... who is an orphan...   i'm  guessing she doesn't know her parents in a bruce wayne style manner  but it's sorta set up as if  she i really meant to be an unknown...  but that  means the nobility thing   doesn't work.


----------



## Yata (Aug 28, 2012)

Where would be cheapest place to buy it? Tempted to try it but dont wanna pay 30+ quid


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 28, 2012)

to stock up on skill points i decided to visit the other races starting areas.
This is where level scaling pays off.  the scaling means  you  still get good xp at other starting sites  so  even if you don't  create a character for each of the races  you can still play their starting areas and get good experience for doing so.   i would  perhaps not have  been so tight on the scaling  but  i can see why they do it  even more now.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 28, 2012)

Yata said:


> Where would be cheapest place to buy it? Tempted to try it but dont wanna pay 30+ quid


 
in 6 months time really... perhaps more...

given as there is no monthly fee the price may stay the same. your £35 is you payment to the servers.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 29, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> to stock up on skill points i decided to visit the other races starting areas.
> This is where level scaling pays off. the scaling means you still get good xp at other starting sites so even if you don't create a character for each of the races you can still play their starting areas and get good experience for doing so. i would perhaps not have been so tight on the scaling but i can see why they do it even more now.


 
not a bad idea...

there is some guy in my new guild who is alraady level 50... i am guessing he has no girlfriend


----------



## The Groke (Aug 29, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> to stock up on skill points i decided to visit the other races starting areas.
> This is where level scaling pays off. the scaling means you still get good xp at other starting sites so even if you don't create a character for each of the races you can still play their starting areas and get good experience for doing so. i would perhaps not have been so tight on the scaling but i can see why they do it even more now.


 
Yeah, I have been doing this do - good fun.

The only thing I am struggling with is levelling my crafting - seems a real slog whilst the trading post is down and I can't buy any mats!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 30, 2012)

i've not even touched crafting.  i was  going to be an Artificer.  it  just seems a little  redundant.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 30, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i've not even touched crafting. i was going to be an Artificer. it just seems a little redundant.


 
I am assuming that, like WoW it is one of those things I will regret not having done once I start approaching level cap, hence my efforts now.

It does seem a good money and gear maker, plus you get a boatload of XP for it too.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 30, 2012)

having looked at the wiki it seems to list ingredients i never see.
currently i'm level 25


----------



## The Groke (Aug 30, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> having looked at the wiki it seems to list ingredients i never see.
> currently i'm level 25


 
You end up having to salvage a lot from drops


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 30, 2012)

i have chopped down tons of fucking trees

nothing to show for it


----------



## Pingu (Aug 30, 2012)

make planks


----------



## captainmission (Aug 31, 2012)

i've been avoiding the pre release hype for this game, but thought i'd give it ago now it's out. But i can't seem to find a reasonably priced, reputable digital download anywhere. The official site charges £15 more than the retail version, i tied going to town but found most games retailers have closed down or only seem to sell second hand consol game. The only place i can find a digital version is dodgy looking cd key site based in singapore. And the prospect of actually ordering a game in the post seems very 2005.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 1, 2012)

Pingu said:


> make planks


 
i hadn't realised  i wasn't actually picking them up.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 1, 2012)

i  got a lot better at cooking though


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 4, 2012)

compleated lions arch

i even  got the ghost pirate treasure  

that  bit  was evil platforming


----------



## Firky (Sep 7, 2012)

Thinking of getting this but it's £55!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 7, 2012)

that would be the digital deluxe version the normal version is over a tenner cheaper

ah maybe the boxed edition is  expensive


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007YZ5B...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B007YZ5B0I


i seee.   they are out of stock


----------



## The Groke (Sep 7, 2012)

I am bored of it now.

Not to diminish the game - it is a fine example of the genre, I just think my relationship with MMORPGS has hit the skids for good.


----------



## Radar (Sep 8, 2012)

mmoga were doing it for £34 when I got my key (2 days after launch). The same key now is £55, I got a copy of the deluxe key for my mate yesterday and it was only £5 dearer than the standard version. They seem pretty safe, they're based in the EU (Germany). They are a bit anal about ID verification (I suspect they've been hit hard by fraud/chargebacks) Last week a phone call sufficed, now they seem to want a scan of your passport or other such bullshit. However they do exactly what they say, both times I had the key within 10 mins of payment (1st time, within 10 mins once they'd spoken to me)

The problem is down to AN yanking direct digital sales of anything bar the £150 batshit collectors version due to capacity problems. Everyone else has taken that as carte blanche to screw their punters and have whacked their prices up big time. Anywhere still selling the boxed version at the old levels of discount is on back-order


----------



## Firky (Sep 8, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007YZ5B...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B007YZ5B0I
> 
> 
> i seee. they are out of stock


 
Everywhere is, they're pushing the Deluxe pack. Fuck it. Am not going to bother.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 8, 2012)

firky said:


> Everywhere is, they're pushing the Deluxe pack. Fuck it. Am not going to bother.


 
I could sell you my account/key/copy?


----------



## Firky (Sep 9, 2012)

You're alright, am not convinced I want it!


----------



## Yata (Sep 11, 2012)

if you're sick of MMOs but still want your fix of pwning teh noobs give League of Legends a go, its one of the more popular DotA variants out there atm and the easiest to get into if you aren't familiar with DotA already (I wasn't). Of course anyone trying it out don't forget to put TheYatá (frenchy á on the end cause name was taken) in the referrer box when you register  ... [/thread hijack]


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 20, 2012)

i really should  give  guilding and world vs world  a go.

havn't been playing this as much as i should  lately  need  to give  it a go again as i think it's the best MMO i've played in ages.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 21, 2012)

i gave  world vs world a go.   it was kinda fun.  
also it gave me a chance to upgrade my armour.


----------



## snadge (Sep 23, 2012)

Well I've been playing this game since launch and it is pretty awesome.

The balanced PvP is excellent apart from OP thieves and mesmers but hopefully they will be toned down.

I'm looking for a guild btw, one that will PvP semi seriously, not really into the PvE side although I will blunder through it just for the level 80 for WvW PvP.


I am on Desolation Eu server BTW.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 23, 2012)

aurora glade  for me


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 23, 2012)

anyone got a guild  suggestion?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 23, 2012)

i'd love to party  with someone for a bit


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 30, 2012)

hey i'm really stuck on a story mission for my main

can people party together   in an instance  as i really need some help

aurora glade


----------



## Pingu (Oct 1, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i'd love to party with someone for a bit


 
want me to get you an invite to the guild I am in?



failing that give me a shout in game main characters name is Katie Ell* and if i can hel;p you out I will do

*my characters are named after my dogs so katie + ellie = katie ell


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 1, 2012)

why not.  never done it before  but  it's  worth a shot.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 2, 2012)

by far the quickest way to lvel up and get decent armour etc btw is to participate in WvW


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 6, 2012)

it's not bad  but  felt a bit repetitive when i played.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 8, 2012)

get into a big group with a commander. when everyone else is attacking the gate/walls kill the opposing teams players that come out. lots of loot drops. i seriously wish i had discovered WvW earlier...

its a bit of a grind and rinse and repeat as you take keeps etc and then move onto the next one but its worth it for a few hours. I treat it as farming


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 25, 2013)

I just picked this up for £28 from Amazon. Should be here at the end of the week. I have an MMO hole in my life right now, what with me being annoyed with ToR's pricing (insulting bastards) and TSW refusing to run on my computer anymore (I suspect it's a switchable graphics problem, but I can't work out how to solve it). This looks very pretty, and I like the idea of the levelling system (have you all got used to it now? I like the idea of always being on a level playing field - it feels more friendly, idk).

Anyone still playing it? I'll be playing with a friend mostly, but would be up for joining in for instances if any of you are still around once I get the hang of it (which will likely require a few false starts and re-makings of characters).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, I got the game. Created a norn ranger.


----------



## Epona (Mar 30, 2013)

I'd be up for giving it a try - are there any good places to buy?  Has to be digital copy because I don't currently have a DVD drive.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm not sure. Amazon doesn't do digital download. It's £50 on their own website >_<

Well I've spent a few hours playing around in the very first area. I still have no idea what I'm doing. I just mash random buttons and hope things die. I really have no idea what all the stats and stuff are. Or the basic principles of the game. I'm only level 6 though. I like the random quest system, it's quite nice. And you get credit for stuff that's going on nearby, more so if you actually contribute. It rewards you for getting involved with whatever is happening as you're running through.

I think I like it. But it's too early to say, really.






Rizz Foestra - norn ranger, bad ass. Has no idea what she's doing. Voiced by Aela from Skyrim ^^


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh and can we just take a minute to appreciate the fact that hair moves. Hair. Moves. It sways.

<3


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 31, 2013)

unfortunatly the digital copy from their site is like a tenner more than the amazon copy


----------



## Epona (Mar 31, 2013)

Well I could get a disk version, I have a DVD drive waiting to be installed but I haven't done it yet as I'm getting new HDDs next week (birthday present from my parents) and was going to install everything at the same time, so I could just order the game when I order the drives.

Actually forget that, good news - just been to the official site and there's a special offer on over easter, it's at £35 instead of £50 until April 1st - as it's my birthday on the 2nd I can certainly swing it with the OH to buy it for me a day or two before to take advantage of the special offer!

Although I find it utterly astounding that it can cost more to buy a download version than a physical copy, I just can't do physical copies of games these days - I ran out of space about 10 years ago, Shippy you have seen my flat and the piles of books and DVDs that can't fit onto my huge bookcases!  (The computer graveyard is another matter entirely mind you  )


----------



## renegadechicken (Mar 31, 2013)

After reading this thread i went back to GW2, and i think MMO's are dead to me. I have been back to wow,tor,tsw and this and really cant get on with them anymore. Shame as i really liked the leveling system in this.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 31, 2013)

gw2 hasn't grabbed me like gw did. yes its visually stunning but the gameplay and way you interact with other members of your guild just are not as good


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 31, 2013)

The way people speak so highly of GW I'm sad I wasn't aware of the whole mmo thing when that was first around. I suspect I would have liked it. Mind you, it's still going, isn't it?

I'm going to persevere with GW2. I've never got very far in any of the ones I've tried, and I've never been in a guild or played with others apart from someone I already know who's also into them a bit - we both had a play around in it last night together and neither of us know what we're doing, but I think it's probably easier when you have someone else to come together with because you can let each other know if you've noticed any hints or tricks or whatever, and someone's got your back if you're not quite up to scratch yet (which, I'm seriously not).

Tried my hand at my first bit of crafting last night too. Again, no idea. I made some planks, and some string, and a vitality somethingorother - I think I'm working my way up to making myself a bow, but I'm not really sure >_>

Shortbows are awesome, but I think I prefer my axe and warhorn combo. I can summon birds to peck out people's eyes. Birds. How cool is that?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 2, 2013)

I got OK at cooking  but it was a bit of a money sink


----------



## Epona (Apr 6, 2013)

So is this worth getting?

I missed out on the cheap(ish) online deal due to indecision/HDD problems but could still get a disk version, but whatever I do will have to wait until my new HDDs are delivered (replacing my current failing one with an SSD for the OS and a 2Tb Seagate mechanical, but waiting on delivery!) and I upgrade my PC with those and the DVD drive that already arrived - and reinstall everything of course!


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2013)

Sprog (14) has Guild Wars 2.. A friend has warned me off it saying that 1) it is very addictive and 2) it can be very expensive requiring you to purchase things like a bigger sword and the like. Sadly Sprog can only play it on this computer which is holding them back somewhat.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 6, 2013)

You don't need to purchase anything, weltweit Everything you need you can get by playing the game. If you are the type of person who can't handle delayed gratification, then you can buy 'gems' for real dosh, to do things like unlock extra inventory space, buy dye packs, etc., but you in no way need to spend any real money in order to play the game. Apart from buying it to begin with, obv.

Epona - I can't say one way or the other atm. I'm enjoying it, but I'm yet to get past level 10 with a character and leave the starting areas (which go up to level 15, I believe). It's a very pretty game.


----------



## golightly (Apr 21, 2013)

I was looking for a portobello mushroom recipe on Google today, and one of the results was for the Guild Wars 2 wiki.


----------

